
Why Trello Failed to Build a $1B+ Business - sospep
https://producthabits.com/why-trello-failed-to-build-a-1-billion-business/
======
pdog
Good analysis. As a counterexample, Slack quickly moved upmarket, transformed
their product from a tool for small teams into a platform with enterprise-
level features, and reached a multi-billion dollar valuation commensurate with
the growth opportunity.

~~~
sospep
Agree it's a good analysis. What I wonder is why the fog creek people didn't
pursue that path(building Trello into more of a platform) as opposed to taking
the exit. I mean it appears that it was quite a good exit for them, but there
not "starving artists" and they definitely have the chops to build the product
out, so why not?

